# Wellness : Bugs



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back from Petsmart and this guy checking out in front of my had a big bag of Wellness on the counter and this bug starts walking around (couldn't tell where it came from ). Next thing I know the clerk is opening the bag and looking inside and exclaiming 'no bugs inside'. I know this is considered a good food so am wondering what this is all about. Clerk said that they had someone else bring back a bag that had bugs in it...clerk said he could even see webby stuff inside. Is this a bad batch from the factory/what happened? Anyway, just a 'heads up' if you buy Wellness you may want to open the bag and check. ?? Just kinda weird... ??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ick! Those bugs are called weevils and they love to get into pet food! If you bring them into your house they will infest your pantry. They love rice and chili pepper and any grain.

Bugs in Your Cupboards


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So do you think they got in from the Petsmart store or from the factory??? I don't feed Wellness kibble, but did pick up a bag of their jerky treats


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed my cats Wellness and have never seen bugs in their food. I feed both the dry and canned.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh that sounds scary! I just got a new bag of wellness food, and thank goodness it looks fine.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had bugs in kibble years ago. It happens once in awhile. Just make certain you get rid of the bag and the food if you find it contaminated.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yikes! I feed Wellness and just bought a new bag for the doggies. I haven't seen anything yet, but will keep my eyes peeled. Thanks for the heads up.

Also, does Wellness offer coupons? I would like to get my cats on Wellness too. But have been feeding them Nutro Natural choice indoor, since I have 3.00 off coupons for.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the bugs unless they were INSIDE the bag. I've had that happen before where the bugs were on the outside of the bag. I think they come from the store itself and not the manufacturer of the dog food. The only time I've had bugs INSIDE was once when I bought an Everlasting treat ball. The treat inside the ball grew weavils. So gross.


----------

